# Would You Live In Paradise?



## SifuPhil (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm a fan of the old _Star Trek_ TV series and happily our local oldies channel is showing them every Saturday night. This past Saturday they had an episode where the intrepid captain and crew of the _Enterprise_ encounter a planet where the spores from a certain plant give perfect health and happiness to the inhabitants of the planet. It even prolongs their lives by a major period of time (can you say "Cenegenics", boys and girls?).

Of course good ol' Captain Kirk wrecks everything in the name of intergalactic decency and the show ends with the residents leaving the planet to be relocated to another world. In my mind the plot was a cheat, because the biggest argument that was presented for leaving the planet was that the people weren't facing any challenges, challenges that as Kirk gave in his standard stirring speech "are necessary for the human race to grow".



Now I don't know about you folks, but at this stage of the game I could easily do without challenges and would welcome the opportunity to live in a place where there's only happiness and good health.

How about you? If you were given the chance to live in such a place would you take it? Or would you choose not to, because it isn't "in the natural order of things"?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 26, 2013)

Hey, isn't that the picture of that Cenegenics fellow we were just chatting with, sitting at his keyboard after a shot of T?? layful:  I'm not sure, I'd have to check it out first.  I'd have to have my husband there with me, and some nice animals, and not many other people at all if possible.  I don't care about the natural order of things, but I'd want to test the water first, before taking the big leap.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 26, 2013)

This brings back memories of the old movie "Cocoon", where a bunch of old people have the chance to travel to another planet where they will never get old.  Not sure how that worked since they were old when they left, have to watch it again sometime.

 There was a sequel, Cocoon 2 in which they come back to earth for a visit, and must decide whether or not to stay. 

Paradise, like happiness is subjective..what may be to one, not so much for another.  That's why people retire in all sorts of different places.  I guess you would have to define paradise before I packed my bags.

 Phil..off topic...but... they obviously didn't see your avatar before they picked Ben Afleck for the new Batman!layful:


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 26, 2013)

Excuse my cynicism but human nature being what it is that could be a sentence to an eternity of warfare and mayhem as there again is the question of what constitutes 'happiness'?  
The vision of friendly smiling dials and nice cosy and comforting chats, surrounded by doves, and butterflies, all set in a hazy golden glow is probably the vision many have of heaven.  Personally it would drive me nuts of boredom in about a day.  My brain would die without something to wonder about or solve.  I see the scriptwriters point but.....   Who's happiness does it cater to and what about the ones who prefer it 'hotter'?? 
 Gonna be a fight.



Maybe an age limit on it, or only the terminal admitted.  Most productive ideas are coming from the young and middle of the demographic so no entry until 60 or 70 so.  

Or easier still, those who want to live that way just need a pre-frontal lobotomy and bobsya.



I read a book years ago called "My First 2000 Years."  about a man 'cursed' with immortality until Jesus returned.  It followed him through history, all the things he got to witness and experience and for the first few centuries he didn't see it as a curse. He had a fantastic time.  But when he'd accumulated unimagined riches, and tried everything, (and everyone) he realized that he was bored to the extent that he enjoyed nothing and kept ramping up the risks and 'experiments' to feel alive.  This was risky as if he injured, or 'killed' himself he couldn't die. The story had no end as such, as Jesus hasn't gotten back yet.  But he was a poor sad shell totally jaded and depressed and at the mercy of, as it was put, "The Great God Ennui"   Wouldn't wanna go that way, sorry.

But it wasn't up to Kirk to decide was it? 

 ...  I can't believe that I remember that ep from decades ago.  I don't watch the reruns, too painful.   It reminded me of the book which says how long ago it was that I read that too!


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Hey, isn't that the picture of that Cenegenics fellow we were just chatting with, sitting at his keyboard after a shot of T?? layful:  I'm not sure, I'd have to check it out first.  I'd have to have my husband there with me, and some nice animals, and not many other people at all if possible.  I don't care about the natural order of things, but I'd want to test the water first, before taking the big leap.



A nice, safe answer. And for whatever reason there were no animals there - they never really explained that, but these settlers were on a farm and the landing party remarked that there were no cows or horses - just people and vegetation. The leader explained that they were vegetarians, though ...



Ozarkgal said:


> This brings back memories of the old movie "Cocoon", where a bunch of old people have the chance to travel to another planet where they will never get old.  Not sure how that worked since they were old when they left, have to watch it again sometime.
> 
> There was a sequel, Cocoon 2 in which they come back to earth for a visit, and must decide whether or not to stay.



I'll have to watch them - they were 2 movies that I did my "half-watch" routine on.



> Paradise, like happiness is subjective..what may be to one, not so much for another.  That's why people retire in all sorts of different places.  I guess you would have to define paradise before I packed my bags.



For whatever reason, they also developed a hive-mind, so they were all simpatico with each other.



> Phil..off topic...but... they obviously didn't see your avatar before they picked Ben Afleck for the new Batman!layful:



TELL me about it - I DID send in my head-shots, though ...





Diwundrin said:


> Excuse my cynicism but human nature being what it is that could be a sentence to an eternity of warfare and mayhem as there again is the question of what constitutes 'happiness'?
> The vision of friendly smiling dials and nice cosy and comforting chats, surrounded by doves, and butterflies, all set in a hazy golden glow is probably the vision many have of heaven.  Personally it would drive me nuts of boredom in about a day.  My brain would die without something to wonder about or solve.  I see the scriptwriters point but.....   Who's happiness does it cater to and what about the ones who prefer it 'hotter'??
> Gonna be a fight.



Yup, that was basically Jim Kirk's plea to them (with his standard over-acting LOL) - that we NEED challenges and problems to make us whole. That's the thing I'm wondering about, though ... if a drug (for that's pretty much what they were shooting at here - they liked to put little morality plays into the scripts) could make you totally blissful, in a beautiful but bland environment ... no animals ... a small band (12 or so) of people ... you all get along great ... would I do it?



> Maybe an age limit on it, or only the terminal admitted.  Most productive ideas are coming from the young and middle of the demographic so no entry until 60 or 70 so.
> 
> Or easier still, those who want to live that way just need a pre-frontal lobotomy and bobsya.



They seemed to range in age from late 20's (the hot love interest of Spock's - Jill Ireland) to the leader's late 60's. The episode was _This Side of Paradise_, by the way - the 24th episode of the first season, for the nerds among us ...



> I read a book years ago called "My First 2000 Years."  about a man 'cursed' with immortality until Jesus returned.  It followed him through history, all the things he got to witness and experience and for the first few centuries he didn't see it as a curse. He had a fantastic time.  But when he'd accumulated unimagined riches, and tried everything, (and everyone) he realized that he was bored to the extent that he enjoyed nothing and kept ramping up the risks and 'experiments' to feel alive.  This was risky as if he injured, or 'killed' himself he couldn't die. The story had no end as such, as Jesus hasn't gotten back yet.  But he was a poor sad shell totally jaded and depressed and at the mercy of, as it was put, "The Great God Ennui"   Wouldn't wanna go that way, sorry.



That's one of the reasons why I was such a fan-boy for the _Highlander_ series - same premise but he handled it a bit differently.



> But it wasn't up to Kirk to decide was it?



As usual, Kirk & Co. tore azz around the known (and unknown) universe spouting the Prime Directive - don't interfere with other life forms - then promptly _breaking _that directive every day of the week and twice on Sundays, all at Jimmie-boy's narcissistic whim.

In short, no, it was NOT up to him - but he did it anyway. Probably got a commendation for original thinking to boot, the schmuck. 



> ...  I can't believe that I remember that ep from decades ago.  I don't watch the reruns, too painful.   It reminded me of the book which says how long ago it was that I read that too!



Sheeeee ... I still watch Bugs Bunny and THAT was originally over 50 years ago - not a problem.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 27, 2013)

I don't know how to answer .... I'm already living there:

http://www.weatherzone.com.au/qld/brisbane/brisbane


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 27, 2013)

Floods have gone down then have they DB?


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)

I would NOT live in this Paradise . . . (it sucks)


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 27, 2013)

What would constitute 'Paradise' to us?

Design your own.

I've tried but to keep it interesting enough to last eternity it's gotten way to complex.  Eternity is a really long time to stay entertained. 


If we only want unchanging peace then we may as well be dead anyway right? 



It'd be interesting to see how others pictures theirs though.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


>



Love this TG! :love_heart:


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 27, 2013)

So far people's vision of Paradise seems to consist of watching lions starve.  




(too dark??)  



I'll just go and put some chocolate in a coffee........choccychoccychoccy


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 27, 2013)

_OK Di my idea of paradise would be to walk into a shop and see they have new bodies for sale, i sure could do with one right now, i keep asking when i go into shops but they always say they are out of stock, it would be heaven to be able to swap, i'll go for one about 30 yrs old thanks_

   wrong one, here 'tis


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 27, 2013)

Paradise for me would be weather 78 degrees during the day and 10 degrees cooler at night, no humidity, a soft intermittent breeze, no horrible storms, no ticks, chiggers, pest bugs of any kind or snakes, no poison ivy or oak, lots of clean blue water nearby, clear blue sky with big fluffy white clouds, continually stocked fridge and bar without having to shop, and someone to cook and wash the damned dishes, a matched pair of driving Arabians and a fully restored antique driving buggy, a house with ceiling to floor glass walls so I could always see everything outside, a bedroom with a huge skylight so I could lay in bed at night and see the stars.

As for where that place might be,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






In reality though, wouldn't it be wonderful if this were possible:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <span class="gmw_">


----------



## Ozarkgal (Aug 27, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I would NOT live in this Paradise . . . (it sucks)




That's funny Jeff..there's a Paradise, Texas also...but Paradise, it ain't!


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 27, 2013)

We've got Surfer's Paradise in SW Qld, and it used to be... a long time ago.... siiiiigh.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Paradise for me would be weather 78 degrees during the day and 10 degrees cooler at night, no humidity, a soft intermittent breeze, no horrible storms, no ticks, chiggers, pest bugs of any kind or snakes, no poison ivy or oak, lots of clean blue water nearby, clear blue sky with big fluffy white clouds, continually stocked fridge and bar without having to shop, and someone to cook and wash the damned dishes, a matched pair of driving Arabians and a fully restored antique driving buggy, a house with ceiling to floor glass walls so I could always see everything outside, a bedroom with a huge skylight so I could lay in bed at night and see the stars.
> [ Snip ]


You can have this in the US if you introduce a Carbon (dioxide) Tax to fix the climate.  It's an Al-Gore-ithm.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2013)

There are only *15* cities in the United States that are called "Paradise", but *25* that have the word "Coal" in their names. 

Kind of makes you wonder ...


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> So far people's vision of Paradise seems to consist of watching lions starve.



:rofl:


----------



## That Guy (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 29, 2013)

Okay . . . gonna stop being silly for a minute (damn, I dread these moments...)

My idea of living in paradise (besides great waves, perfect temps, good music, good food and pretty girls...) would be, IS(!) a world where everyone is sincerely and genuinely kind, friendly and helpful; a life where we all pull together, pitch in and help each other.  Actually, something we tried as youngsters oh so long ago . . . and it actually worked for a short time.  Long live flower power!


----------



## Bee (Aug 29, 2013)

Living where I do, I feel I am in paradise, as I wouldn't want to live anywhere else.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 29, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Okay . . . gonna stop being silly for a minute (damn, I dread these moments...)
> 
> My idea of living in paradise (besides great waves, perfect temps, good music, good food and pretty girls...) would be, IS(!) a world where everyone is sincerely and genuinely kind, friendly and helpful; a life where we all pull together, pitch in and help each other.  Actually, something we tried as youngsters oh so long ago . . . and it actually worked for a short time.  Long live flower power!



Ah, but see what happened to that group after that short time ... the same ol' petty rivalries and jealousies and power-trips and criminal tendencies surfaced and destroyed the group. 

I think it's possible to achieve, if not perfection, then at least _highly pleasant_ living conditions. The problem is that that is predicated on having plenty of filthy moola. That's the only way you can afford to buy a large enough piece of property in the right place and set it up so that you aren't bothered by the outside world.

Because as soon as the outside world comes knocking on Paradise's door, there goes the neighborhood.

Oh, they've tried it - many times, in many places. But Paradise always falls.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 29, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Ah, but see what happened to that group after that short time ... the same ol' petty rivalries and jealousies and power-trips and criminal tendencies surfaced and destroyed the group.
> 
> I think it's possible to achieve, if not perfection, then at least _highly pleasant_ living conditions. The problem is that that is predicated on having plenty of filthy moola. That's the only way you can afford to buy a large enough piece of property in the right place and set it up so that you aren't bothered by the outside world.
> 
> ...



All of the above.

The appreciation of it fails when it becomes the accepted norm.  We humans don't do boredom well. Nor even success.   We have this inate prediliction to ramp it up, to find a 'better way'.  Then we go looking for that and ....  siiiiigh.

 The concept of eternity/infinity is something I can't really grasp.  I doubt too many do.  Most of our visions of Paradise are snapshots in the mind of one scene of bliss.  Just imagine for one moment 'living' in that unchanging snapshot for eternity.  

Same people, same politely caring sharing attitudes, same scenery, same conversation... every single day into infinity.   Ground Hog Day doesn't even come close.  

Oh, and you can never change anything, that might interfere with the Paradise that all those other lovely, kind, polite, boring people chose to exist in,  and Paradise must be 'perfect' for everyone or you wouldn't have chosen to 'live' in it would you?

 There would be nothing to talk about because nothing will ever happen. That poor bloody lion, laying down with that smug looking lamb will just stay eternally hungry among the daisies.  If it moves it's not 'laying down' any more and that would ruin the Paradise 'picture'.  

We need to be giving our fantasies of Paradise a whole lot more thought.
 To me, cessation of change equates to 'death'.  Choosing the Paradise option just seems a longer term form of euthanasia.  


 Ask yourself this. If you are really so jaded with life as it is now, how soon would that Paradise become Hell to you too?  

  I advise you all to include drugs and booze in your inventory when building that Paradise you want to 'live' in, and ....

....have a nice daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydaydayday
daydaydaydaydayday....................


----------



## That Guy (Aug 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, they've tried it - many times, in many places. But Paradise always falls.



*"Walkin' On The Sun"*


It ain't no joke I'd like to buy the world a toke
And teach the world to sing in perfect harmony
And teach the world to snuff the fires and the liars
Hey I know it's just a song but it's spice for the recipe
This is a love attack I know it went out but it's back.
It's just like any fad it retracts before impact
And just like fashion it's a passion for the with it and hip
If you got the goods they'll come and buy it just to stay in the clique


_[Chorus:]_
So don't delay act now supplies are running out
Allow if you're still alive six to eight years to arrive
And if you follow there may be a tomorrow
But if the offer's shunned you might as well be walkin' on the sun


Twenty-five years ago they spoke out and they broke out
Of recession and oppression and together they toked
And they folked out with guitars around a bonfire
Just singin' and clappin' man what the hell happened
Then some were spellbound some were hellbound
Some they fell down and some got back up and
Fought back 'gainst the melt down
And their kids were hippie chicks all hypocrites
Because fashion is smashin' the true meaning of it


_[Repeat Chorus]_


It ain't no joke when a mama's handkerchief is soaked
With her tears because her baby's life has been revoked
The bond is broke up so choke up and focus on the close up
Mr. Wizard can't perform no godlike hocus-pocus
So don't sit back kick back and watch the world get bushwhacked
News at 10:00 your neighborhood is under attack
Put away the crack before the crack puts you away
You need to be there when your baby's old enough to relate


_[Repeat Chorus]_


You might as well be walkin' on the sun
You might as well be walkin' on the sun
You might as well be walkin' on the sun
You might as well be walkin' on the sun

-- Smash Mouth


----------



## That Guy (Aug 30, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> Oh, they've tried it - many times, in many places. But Paradise always falls.



Before the Deluge

Some of them were dreamers 
And some of them were fools 
Who were making plans and thinking of the future 
With the energy of the innocent 
They were gathering the tools 
They would need to make their journey back to nature 
While the sand slipped through the opening 
And their hands reached for the golden ring 
With their hearts they turned to each other's heart for refuge 
In the troubled years that came before the deluge 


Some of them knew pleasure 
And some of them knew pain 
And for some of them it was only the moment that mattered 
And on the brave and crazy wings of youth 
They went flying around in the rain 
And their feathers, once so fine, grew torn and tattered 
And in the end they traded their tired wings 
For the resignation that living brings 
And exchanged love's bright and fragile glow 
For the glitter and the rouge 
And in the moment they were swept before the deluge 


Now let the music keep our spirits high 
And let the buildings keep our children dry 
Let creation reveal it's secrets by and by 
By and by-- 
When the light that's lost within us reaches the sky 


Some of them were angry 
At the way the earth was abused 
By the men who learned how to forge her beauty into power 
And they struggled to protect her from them 
Only to be confused 
By the magnitude of her fury in the final hour 
And when the sand was gone and the time arrived 
In the naked dawn only a few survived 
And in attempts to understand a thing so simple and so huge 
Believed that they were meant to live after the deluge 


Now let the music keep our spirits high 
And let the buildings keep our children dry 
Let creation reveal it's secrets by and by 
By and by-- 
When the light that's lost within us reaches the sky

-- Jackson Browne


----------

